# Update on Changes in Passport Requirements



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 6, 2005)

An email I received today from the President of Vactations to Go provides some updated information on changes in Passport Requirements for Western Hemisphere Travel

A cut & paste follows:

Earlier this year, I wrote about a plan by the US Department of State called the "Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative," which is designed to enhance border security. It will require people traveling between the United States and the Caribbean, Bermuda, Panama, Mexico and Canada to have a passport to enter or re-enter the United States. Citizens of the United States, Canada, Mexico and Bermuda will be affected.

Under the original plan, the new passport requirements would have been phased in beginning on December 31, 2005. But after the timeline was announced, several groups lobbied to have the timeline or the requirements changed. Upon further review, the Department of State and the Department of Homeland Security have acknowledged that implementing the plan as originally proposed would be problematic for travelers during the upcoming winter tourism season. Therefore, the timeline for implementation has been revised as shown below:

Beginning December 31, 2006, a passport will be required for all air and sea travel to or from Canada, Mexico, Central and South America, the Caribbean, and Bermuda.

Beginning December 31, 2007, the passport requirement will be extended to include all land border crossings to or from the above-mentioned destinations.

Currently, passports are recommended but not required for travel to and from Canada, Mexico, Panama, the Caribbean and Bermuda. Always check with your Vacations To Go cruise counselor at the time of booking to verify documentation that will be required.

It's possible that international frequent travelers holding Sentri, Nexus or Fast Cards, or Border Crossing Cards, may not need passports for land border crossings, but no final decision has been made.

You can learn more about the Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative on the US Department of State's Web site. For answers to frequently asked questions, click here:http://snipurl.com/i7xe. For information about obtaining or renewing a passport as a US citizen, click here:http://snipurl.com/i7xi. For information about obtaining or renewing a passport as a Canadian citizen, click here:http://snipurl.com/i7xl to visit Passport Canada. 

Richard


----------



## Dave M (Oct 7, 2005)

I believe that information is partially incorrect. At this point those new dates are only *proposed*.
http://travel.state.gov/travel/cbpmc/cbpmc_2626.html

The proposed rules were recently published in the Federal Register with a request for comments by ithose nterested.


----------



## Indea88 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Passports*

This is a much debated topic but I was relieved to hear that passports will not be a requirement for my family of four which just saved me 400.00 for our Jan. DCL cruise. We will have to have them, and all should have them but this allows more time for me to secure them. I had one in the early 1980s but after 15 years it is considered expired. There are quite a few new fees involved which equates to about 100.00 per adult, and 80.00 per child.


----------



## frenchieinme (Oct 8, 2005)

Even if expired, you may want to check to see if they will allow a $$$ credit towards a renewal.  The old expired passport is proof you are a USA citizen and hence may not need to pay the fee which goes to your local passport officer.  Check into this as this may save you a few bucks.

JMHO  of course  

frenchieinme


----------

